# Smelly kitten!



## SARAHCHALL (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello -I've had my little kitten two weeks. She was seven weeks when she came here and very tiny. She doesn't seem to have grown at all. She is permanently hungry - and tries to suck the nipples of my 8 month old cat. She has "kitten IAMS" all-in-one kitten food twice a day. I put it down for her in the morning and evening and basically leave her to eat as much as she wants and then I take the dish up again until evening and repeat the procedure. But she goes absolutely mad for food that I am eating when she smells it and grabs any little morsal she can find that has dropped on the floor. She has been wormed - "pets-at-home-kitten syrup" and her tummy certainly doesn't look or feel big at all but she poohs on the carpet and won't use the litter tray. She jumps up on my lap and loves affection but she smells of pooh so much I have to put her down. I can never see any pooh on her at all - she just smells of it!! So I have to put her down.I know that's not very nice poor thing. My other cat loves to sit across me and go to sleep but she doesn't smell!! This little one doesn't have diarrhoea but her stools are always soft - never hard. There is no problem whatsoever with my other cat except she won't use the garden soil - only the litter tray -and again, at eight months, the smell in the house is awful. I can't put a roof on the tray as the younger kitten won't go near it then. It's bad enough as it is. I must be doing something very wrong but I don't know what. Surely if I feed the little one four times a day she will pooh even more?? She has definately not got flees or worms.....Thank you so much for advice!! Oh - one more thing, am wondering if she could have a blocked anal gland???


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

how old is your kitten? when my 2 cats wrer kittens i allways made sure they had complete cat food in her bowl all day and then they would have 4 pouches ontop. is she getting enough food? xxx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

SARAHCHALL said:


> Hello -I've had my little kitten two weeks. She was seven weeks when she came here and very tiny. She doesn't seem to have grown at all. She is permanently hungry - and tries to suck the nipples of my 8 month old cat. She has "kitten IAMS" all-in-one kitten food twice a day. I put it down for her in the morning and evening and basically leave her to eat as much as she wants and then I take the dish up again until evening and repeat the procedure. But she goes absolutely mad for food that I am eating when she smells it and grabs any little morsal she can find that has dropped on the floor. She has been wormed - "pets-at-home-kitten syrup" and her tummy certainly doesn't look or feel big at all but she poohs on the carpet and won't use the litter tray. She jumps up on my lap and loves affection but she smells of pooh so much I have to put her down. I can never see any pooh on her at all - she just smells of it!! So I have to put her down.I know that's not very nice poor thing. My other cat loves to sit across me and go to sleep but she doesn't smell!! This little one doesn't have diarrhoea but her stools are always soft - never hard. There is no problem whatsoever with my other cat except she won't use the garden soil - only the litter tray -and again, at eight months, the smell in the house is awful. I can't put a roof on the tray as the younger kitten won't go near it then. It's bad enough as it is. I must be doing something very wrong but I don't know what. Surely if I feed the little one four times a day she will pooh even more?? She has definately not got flees or worms.....Thank you so much for advice!!


Sorry I don't know what the answer is, but when you take her for her jabs the vet will probably be able to give you some advice. I think cat poo is meant to be a tiny bit soft (compared with humans'). I had a smell problem with one of my cats when I first got him, though he was grown up, and worm stuff from the pet shop didn't seem to solve his overeating problem till the vet gave him some special vet stuff. He's fine now, but I couldn't tell you what the problem was that was causing the pong, as he was very healthy. Your kitten's very young and I'm sure she'll get the hang of the litter tray eventually from watching the other one use it. You could try feeding her four times a day and see what happens. It's a long time since I've had any kittens in the house but I think they have to eat little and often.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

It doesnt sound like enough food to me, a 9 wk old kitten should be fed 3 or 4 meals a day. I'd get her on to a good quality wet food, Hi Life kitten, Applaws kitten etc, added to the dry you are already feeding (or a better quality dry, such as Applaws, Orijen, Hi LIfe dry). Dry food shouldnt be fed as the sole diet.  - oh, and don't forget to make and diet changes gradually, to avoid tummy upsets. 

I wouldnt bother with the PAH worming syrup, most pet shop treatments don't work, I'd get a worming treatment from your vet.


----------



## HoneyStar (Sep 28, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> It's a long time since I've had any kittens in the house but I think they have to eat little and often.


I agree...think how small their tummies will be. It's no different to babies needing feeding every several hours.

We've got a kitten that's circa 5/6 weeks...rescued from a caravan park whilst waiting to be drowned!! 

Anyway, she does use the litter tray and her poo is really soft and smelly. I just clean it up every time she goes _(difficult not to miss the odour!!)_ She also smells occasionally, but that is because she is breaking wind!!

Cats are really clean animals by nature and I think it's best to have separate litter trays for each and also clean out any deposits as soon as practically possible.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

HoneyStar said:


> We've got a kitten that's circa 5/6 weeks...rescued from a caravan park whilst waiting to be drowned!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's terrible. People still drown kittens?


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to add, kittens who have a REALLY bad case of ear mites can smell like poo. Is there a build up of dark wax in kittens ears? Is she scratching her ears alot/ shaking head? Is the smell coming from kitties ears?
I agree with the other posters, I feel you should feed the kitten at LEAST 4 times a day and leave the food down for her to graze throughout the day. Think this maybe the reason she is not growing 
I know you say she smells like poo, but you really do still need to give this kitten cuddles so she grows up socialised and happy. An unhappy kitten will have behaviour problems and may choose to pee/poo elsewhere other than its litter tray.
A visit to the vet seems in order, just to check the health of the kitten. And if it has ear mites (very common) and long course of ear drops (usually canaural) are needed.
Best of luck!


----------



## HoneyStar (Sep 28, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> HoneyStar said:
> 
> 
> > We've got a kitten that's circa 5/6 weeks...rescued from a caravan park whilst waiting to be drowned!!
> ...


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

HoneyStar said:


> Lulu's owner said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently so....the farmer didn't want any stray cats hanging around the caravan park. 4 beautiful kittens rescued and re-homed, all circa 5 weeks old.
> ...


----------



## CATastrophe (May 7, 2009)

I have 2 kittens, they are 6 months old now and I experienced kind of the same problems as you!

Firstly, I do think perhaps you need to feed more food, little and often or perhaps a better quality food than Iams might sustain them better. My two eat at least 500g of high meat content wet food a day EACH, and they only have little tummies, but they charge around the house constantly, so therefore my guess is they're working off their food quickly while growing too.

Secondly - the smell!! I noticed a while back that my Asian boy stank all the time like poo, but my little Bengal girl didnt!? After close examination and a little detective work it was brought to my attention that my Bengal girl spent a lot of time grooming my Asian boy, and what I could smell on him was lilerally her SALIVA BREATH!!  Perhaps your older cat is licking the kitten??

I found a great product in tescos - pet wipes! Just like baby wipes, but safe for your kitten and he loves being groomed with them now, so no more nasty awful niffs!

The only way to keep the kitchen from stinking from food and poo time is cleaning. Use a cleaning product that doesnt cloud in water (that way it shouldnt be harmful to cats) and just keep their areas clean, move poos whenever you can straight away, and as the kitten gets older it will eat less and poo less too!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

SARAHCHALL said:


> Hello -I've had my little kitten two weeks. She was seven weeks when she came here and very tiny. She doesn't seem to have grown at all. She is permanently hungry - and tries to suck the nipples of my 8 month old cat. She has "kitten IAMS" all-in-one kitten food twice a day. I put it down for her in the morning and evening and basically leave her to eat as much as she wants and then I take the dish up again until evening and repeat the procedure. But she goes absolutely mad for food that I am eating when she smells it and grabs any little morsal she can find that has dropped on the floor. She has been wormed - "pets-at-home-kitten syrup" and her tummy certainly doesn't look or feel big at all but she poohs on the carpet and won't use the litter tray. She jumps up on my lap and loves affection but she smells of pooh so much I have to put her down. I can never see any pooh on her at all - she just smells of it!! So I have to put her down.I know that's not very nice poor thing. My other cat loves to sit across me and go to sleep but she doesn't smell!! This little one doesn't have diarrhoea but her stools are always soft - never hard. There is no problem whatsoever with my other cat except she won't use the garden soil - only the litter tray -and again, at eight months, the smell in the house is awful. I can't put a roof on the tray as the younger kitten won't go near it then. It's bad enough as it is. I must be doing something very wrong but I don't know what. Surely if I feed the little one four times a day she will pooh even more?? She has definately not got flees or worms.....Thank you so much for advice!! Oh - one more thing, am wondering if she could have a blocked anal gland???


Could be anal glands, I would visit the vet.


----------

